# 880 David Brown steering problem



## tchofclas (Jul 1, 2011)

I have an 880 Selectamatic. Went from steering normally to wheel spinning freely. If you turn it slowly there is a slight bit of 'drag' on it in places, and it moves up and down a miniscule amount. Had a fellow look at it, removed the top 4 bolts, but he is worried about pulling it out in case he dislodges bearings. Have copy of a manual, but it doesn't break down the steering box. Any ideas?


----------



## RRICVV (Oct 19, 2010)

You need to take the box off the tractor. Just removing the top bolts will not get you anywhere. The box sits on the gearbox housing and once it is off you will find that the bearings running on the worm drive of the input shaft are either gone or have fallen out of the cage they were in. They won't fall far as the top of the gearbox is enclosed. The steering box is supposed to run in oil sitting in the enclosure.


----------



## tnturkey (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the same problem, do you know where I can get parts to fix it? Th e bearing were all out and in the enclosure. I have a manual but it don't show the type of steering system I have. A diagram with parts and part number would be great.


----------



## tnturkey (Apr 26, 2013)

If I buy the whole steering shaft will that take the slop out of the steering wheel?


----------



## tchofclas (Jul 1, 2011)

If you scroll down this page, you will find steering box and bearing diagram, which you can click on to enlarge:
http://www.forge-services.co.uk/acatalog/Steering_BoxDB.html


----------



## tnturkey (Apr 26, 2013)

I had to buy the Whole Steering Rod, it said that it was a complete unit with the bearing. 182.00


----------



## RRICVV (Oct 19, 2010)

I have repaired the tube that houses the balls. Number 13 in the diagram that is in the link from you. I have some more diagrams here but cannot upload them to this site. Anyhow, you have all you need as there is not much more in there. The only other thing it could be is the number 11 bit is held by pins through a falk and they sometimes come loose and fall out. If the tube is the fault it can be repaired easily enough with some careful hands, oxy and brass.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The *CaseIH Online Parts Store* has a wealth of info on your David Brown model.


----------



## tnturkey (Apr 26, 2013)

I ended up ordering the steering shaft. I didn't know what I was looking for and the bearings were out, it had grease packed in there and we took the grease out and threw it away. After finding out the bearings were out, we went back through the grease but could only come up with 21 ball bearings. Looks like a few were missing, so I just ordered the whole shaft for 182.00including shipping (


----------

